
iPhone 7 audio-adapter delivers lower quality sound - smartbit
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/iPhone-7-gemessen-Audio-Adapter-liefert-schlechteren-Sound-3325971.html
======
hiroprot
Link to the actual article:
[http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/iPhone-7-gemessen-
Aud...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/iPhone-7-gemessen-Audio-
Adapter-liefert-schlechteren-Sound-3325971.html)

~~~
hiroprot
Sorry...here it is: [http://m.heise.de/ct/artikel/iPhone-7-nachgemessen-Audio-
Ada...](http://m.heise.de/ct/artikel/iPhone-7-nachgemessen-Audio-Adapter-
liefert-schlechteren-Sound-3325932.html)

------
bjterry
Here is a google translated version:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fm.heise.de%2Fct%2Fartikel%2FiPhone-7-nachgemessen-
Audio-Adapter-liefert-schlechteren-Sound-3325932.html&edit-text=&act=url)

------
kitsunesoba
I'm curious if this applies to the bundled lightning EarPods as well, or is
exclusive to 3.5mm jack headphones using the adapter. This may be a case of a
poorly made adapter.

------
wallacoloo
I struggled a bit with the auto-translated version, especially since the
article seems to assume some more knowledge in the terminology than I have.

 _How_ has the quality been lowered? Is it that the added resistance of the
adapter (the article doesn't mention its capacitance/inductance, so I'd guess
that's less significant) interacts with the inductive load of a speaker to
create a filter, so now the frequency response is less flat?

------
the_trapper
That's why you need to buy their $160 wireless earbuds.

------
stuaxo
Well, this is unsurprising + disappointing.

------
barryhoodlum
The article is a bit hard to follow through Google Translate. Do these numbers
mean the loss in quality is actually audible? Audiophiles can be very zealous
about things that don't make much of a practical difference.

